# A friend of mine was drilling holes for bonnet pins on his mk2 polo...



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

Long and the short is that he snapped the drill bit and now he has the lovely scars as shown below;

What do you guys suggest to fix this?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You'll need a bodyshop for that i think


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The bonnet pins are as bad as the scratch.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like deep scratches and a repaint to me. 

Is this a classic "happenend to a friend of mine" anecdote? Is there something you need to confess? 😨

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Realistically, that's a repaint. As s quick fix you could try touch in and flat then polish but it'd be a bodge. It ain't gonna buff out.


----------



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> Looks like deep scratches and a repaint to me.
> 
> Is this a classic "happenend to a friend of mine" anecdote? Is there something you need to confess? 😨
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Nah my garage consists of a mk2 focus, this is a mk2 polo 😂

I do see where you're coming from though! Lol

Thanks,

Cameron ✌


----------



## Cameron0311 (Jun 7, 2017)

It does seem to be down to metal!  I'll see what I can do for him :newbie: 

Thanks,

Cameron ✌


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeezz! Keep your mate well away from your car.

There's no way a drill bit would do that if it shattered, It's too far away from the pin and far too much damage.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Geeezz! Keep your mate well away from your car.
> 
> There's no way a drill bit would do that if it shattered, It's too far away from the pin and far too much damage.


With his hand / eye skills I'm not sure he should be drving a car :doublesho


----------

